# ls_sensors and libsysfs.so.1 [solved]

## grooveman

Hi.

This used to work just great, until I updated a few weeks ago.  It seems that lm_sensors is looking for a library that has been upgraded:

```
#sensors

/usr/bin/sensor: error while loading shared libraries: libsysfs.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

The library version we are on now is libsysfs.so.2.0.1. 

As a quick fix, I tried to do a symbolic link like so: 

```
ln -s libsysfs.so.2.0.1 libsysfs.so.1
```

 Which gave me a segmentation fault.

I am using sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4, which is the current stable version as of today.

it is a 386 build, and like I said, used to work just fine.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!

G

----------

## VoidMage

revdep-rebuild, anyone ?

----------

## grooveman

Hmm... yeah, I hoping for something quicker, as this is a pretty important server...

I guess I'll have to do this off hours.

----------

## grooveman

hmm... that didn't fix it, but a month later, I re-synced and updated, and that seemed to do it.  :Smile: 

----------

## qxtr01

please add the [SOLVED] tag to the thread title...

----------

## grooveman

uh... sure... but there was nothing really to do!  It fixed itself!

----------

